# When did your golden stop acting like a kid in a candy store?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL. Seriously though, if I take mine somewhere exciting (i.e. pet store or anywhere new) she turns into this wide-eyed frisky little dog that just --can't-- control herself. I really think it's more maturity than training as she knows what she's supposed to do, just has a hard time concentrating and settling down!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, Murphy is almost 2 years old, and he still acts like that for certain people and for new and exciting places... Let's just say I'm not holding my breath 

There is a clear difference as he gets older though in his ability to calm down in familiar places and after he gets a chance to sniff around. He can sit under my desk at work most of the day now which he certainly wouldn't have been able to do a year ago!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well let me tell you. This past weekend we went to walk in the St Augustine Christmas Parade. Pawley has done alot of events like this but Bama hasnt done anything like it. Bama is always good when we go out and are around people while he is on leash. But that day he was so excited with the dogs, horses, people, kids and the excitement he was like a kid in a candy store. And he is over three years old. 
He bounced on his hind legs while walking in the parade. Jumped in the air, wanted to stop and say hi to all the kids. Someone said does he not get out much or does he need obedience training? I was mad and laughing at the same time. Said "No he is just excited and happy all the time."


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

This has literally been something we've discussed for hours in the last few weeks. Some of the conclusions:

1) I have no crazy-super-high value reinforcers for my young dog. My 10 yo has always had a ton of these. It's much harder without them!
2) Note which part of the environment are most difficult/reinforcing. For my young dog this is people. But more than that, he just loves to run, not to smell or chase or eat or get into things, he just likes to run. Not a very convenient reinforcer, not something I can build. But something I have to prevent from unintentionally happening.
3) We're [trying] going on daily "Adventure Walks." Walking around town. Public places. etc. Not working, but I do reinforce anything I happen to get. Previously, we only went to work and (as I think I noted here), it took a while for him to focus, eat, work. Theoretically (or in reality? I'm not sure?) he should habituate to this environment, not be as responsive to people, sights, sounds, etc, as a result of continued expsure and not much happening and then less neurons getting activated by busy/different environments. We live far from town and it's a pain to go and so we just haven't done it as much....and now we're paying for it!
4) I'm ALWAYS adjusting my criteria when we work in public. There's a 'just right' challenge level that I aim for. If things are too easy, we make it harder. if he's strugglign, we make it easier. Ex: Stays: At the petstore, we practiced stays in the back. He was great, lots of duration, minimal distractions. We moved closer to the front, shorter duration but a ton more distractions. Especially when the african grey started talking to him!

I think the habituation part is really the key. I just wish we had more group class opportunities to adequately habituate him to other dogs too.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

Rufus is 5 and his enthusiasm has not diminished. He is a bit calmer, but that is about it. I figure at about 10 I will see I slight reduction in his exuberance. Or not.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Honestly? Never lol. Teddy acted like a little puppy until his last day.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson will be 2 in January and in new places he goes absolutely nuts! On our regular walks around our neighbourhood he is doing really well, not pulling on the leash, not going crazy when we pass another pedestrian or dog. But this Tuesday we did something a little different and went for a walk in my _old_ neighbourhood (before Molson was born) to see the christmas lights. He was absolutely BONKERS, dragging me around, hyper as ever. He remembered his manners when I reminded him and showed him a treat, but it was very short-lived, as he had to introduce his underside to every single tree we passed by! :doh:


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

*Extra exuberance and zest*

When exuberance and zest for life were handed out, Cody got in line twice. We have worked nonstop with obedience training, dog park, pet store, neighborhood walks... but at age 7 he still refuses to do a polite human greeting. Jumping, squeaking, carrying on no matter what I do. It's so embarassing. He just LOVES people and can't control himself. 

When my elderly parents come over it is a disaster. Cody loves going to the vet and the doctor can hardly examine him he's so excited. That's our only problem with him is the overexcitement. 

Cody is so calm and quiet in the house all day. Never barks, chews or acts up. I wish people could see him when he's good.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This all depends on the level of crazy you're asking about.... Jacks was never really too bad. Even though for the first 20 months or so I could not sit next to anyone at dog class because he was that bad of a floor swimmer and rabble rouser. 

He calmed down this year though - so definitely 24 months is a magic number to look forward to.... if you keep up with the socialization and training (we did class every week and pet stores and everywhere else every single day).


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

Cody's mom, I am so glad to hear your dog is as retarded as mine (in a good way). Yep, he loves going to the vet, meeting new people, dogs, cats, horses, a new shrub to pee on etc.

When on the road he gets new smells every 3 hours or so when we stop and walk, throw the ball, run or whatever else I can come up with. He has more energy than the pink bunny. And I too wish others could see him just once how calm he is when we are at home.

When not on the road he goes to doggie day care. I had to quit using a leash, he would knock me over to get in the place.

And I try, everyday, but I don't want to kill his spirit, so I am having to excuse his exuberance. I wish I had such a zest for life.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> When exuberance and zest for life were handed out, Cody got in line twice. We have worked nonstop with obedience training, dog park, pet store, neighborhood walks... but at age 7 he still refuses to do a polite human greeting. Jumping, squeaking, carrying on no matter what I do. It's so embarassing. He just LOVES people and can't control himself.
> 
> When my elderly parents come over it is a disaster. Cody loves going to the vet and the doctor can hardly examine him he's so excited. That's our only problem with him is the overexcitement.
> 
> Cody is so calm and quiet in the house all day. Never barks, chews or acts up. I wish people could see him when he's good.


Uh, I had to re-read your post because for a moment I thought I wrote it! Your Cody is my Toby exactly, even the age! Well, Tboy is a little crazy in the house too, but he does settle down with just us and is as sweet as he can be. No one believes us though. :no:

By the way, our veterinarians tell me they know when I bring Toby in for an illness they can always tell because he doesn't greet them with the same gusto he gives when he's in for a wellness exam or vaccinations. So, when I tell them Toby is ill, they absolutely believe me. 

We end up putting Toby on leash when my elderly parents or friends come over because he gets so excited at the door--despite YEARS of training, practice with friends and reinforcement. After he gets over his excitement and after he squeaks his toys at them, he usually settles down and is semi-normal. It's just those first few moments. Our other dogs were all very well-behaved at the door, so we know it's not our training. Toby "gets" it after lots of practice and he is good for a time, then, as if he wants to challenge us, forgets his good behavior and is back at square one. 

I am pleased though, because when we see neighbors on walks he no longer jumps up to kiss them on their nose. Finally!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, at least I am not the only one. *sigh* She knows what to do, and will do it, it's just her attention only lasts for a fraction of a second. It's like a stimulation overload. We train a lot, so I am thinking there has to be an age where she will just settle and can concentrate and control herself a little better. At least I hope so! I know golden remain puppy-ish through life but some self control and a longer attention span would be nice.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> This has literally been something we've discussed for hours in the last few weeks. Some of the conclusions:
> 
> 1) I have no crazy-super-high value reinforcers for my young dog. My 10 yo has always had a ton of these. It's much harder without them!
> 2) Note which part of the environment are most difficult/reinforcing. For my young dog this is people. But more than that, he just loves to run, not to smell or chase or eat or get into things, he just likes to run. Not a very convenient reinforcer, not something I can build. But something I have to prevent from unintentionally happening.
> ...


Sounds like your young dog might be a bit like mine. She too, does not have a high enough food reinforcer. Quite frankly, she'll take or leave food depending on what she wants at that moment. And in new and difficult situations she cares far less about food than she does in exploring and meeting new people.

Of course she's generally really great in places we frequent often, so I need to visit the other places more often. It feels wrong though, to take her to Home Depot or the pet store if I don't intend on buying anything...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I only go to the petstores that have the bulk bins of biscuits....and I get a handful... ends up costing a quarter or so! Or I go... "argg you need to go out NOW???!!!" and we pretend like we had to suddenly leave.

No home depots here allow pets....but you could buy ONE nail....


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

This is so Tucker. I can say I have noticed improvement in the last 6 months. He will be 3 in February. Food has never been a strong reinforcer. What has worked best for Tucker has been keeping him constantly enrolled in obedience class. Now that we are off for a bit, we are seeing him regress a bit. Thank God classes start again in January!


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Hahaha!! Goldens look at life as one big party, with such a zest and joy for life...its what I love about the breed.!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

If it's a maturity thing, we're sunk. Penny's almost 9 and still gets all excited NO MATTER WHERE WE GO. We go to the barn everyday and sometimes she's so happy she just can't help lunging at and biting my feet. And what's with biting a flake of hay (something like a pat of butter) and throwing it over her head and then rolling in it followed by the zoomies. I love it!

And maybe speaks to my training ability...:curtain:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> When exuberance and zest for life were handed out, Cody got in line twice. We have worked nonstop with obedience training, dog park, pet store, neighborhood walks... but at age 7 he still refuses to do a polite human greeting. Jumping, squeaking, carrying on no matter what I do. It's so embarassing. He just LOVES people and can't control himself.
> 
> When my elderly parents come over it is a disaster. Cody loves going to the vet and the doctor can hardly examine him he's so excited. That's our only problem with him is the overexcitement.
> 
> Cody is so calm and quiet in the house all day. Never barks, chews or acts up. I wish people could see him when he's good.


Thank God it's not just us. You literally took all the words out of my mouth. Not so so bad as he used to be, but not reserved with strangers to say the least! I love it though, that's why we got Goldens, right? :


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh my ! I am getting worried!! I love the Golden spirit but would also like a well behaved dog. We just adopted a "just turned 3 yr old female" and she sounds like all your dogs, she is really great in the house, but outside---and she can't wait to get outside--- she is hyper, hyper tuned into everything- movement , noises, people, she wants to get at um!! She lunges & barks at other dogs in yards and pulls like crazy . We thought this was part of maybe not being socialized too much in her previous life, or not being on a leash at all... now I wonder if she is just a going to be like this always. Is there no hope...I am worried ??


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I must say that I too am a little concerned that our version of the dog we're all describing here may not calm down one day - that though is the only thing that keeps us going when we have to leave him in the car because going into a new store or a person's home is just disasterous. Again, lots of obedience training here too...

I will remain hopeful.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

....it stops?


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

it does? or it doesn't stop ??


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

It hasn't stopped Cody so far at 7 years old. I found this article helpful:

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/overstim.html

It is instructions for the humans.

We did the suggestions Christmas day when we took Cody over to my 80 year old parents house for dinner. 

My Dad tends to fuss too much over Cody, moving his hands too fast scruffing his neck and talking in a high voice which gets Cody even more excited and ramped up. Well, no more of that. 

My folks did really well with their new their new instructions, stayed calm, moved their hands slow and took their hands away if Cody started to get too excited. I kept Cody on a leash longer and stepped in to stop any excitement before it escalated by having him "come-sit-circle-down". He does really well with obedience commands and that distracted him and lowered his excitement for the moment.

Overall, Cody did a lot better praticing calm behavior at his Doggie Grams and Gramps' and he didn't jump up on anyone the whole time. We go over here a lot and I'm not going to let it be a 'free for all' anymore.

Good luck. :crossfing


----------



## nutty4golden (Dec 19, 2010)

I have to say Charlie will be 2 in February. He is very much still full of energy especially in new places. We just slept over at my friend's house who has a older pug. I was worried about him behaving with him. He got excited several times but he has a "time-out" mat that I use so when he does get to excited I make him go lay down and stay until I know he is calmed down, then he can get up. He did spend quite a bit of time on the mat but he eventually got it. I had to put him outside at one point when I felt myself getting frustrated but it gave him a new place to smell.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxi is 12. It hasn't stopped yet


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Excessive Greeting Disorder - my boy has this with every dog he meets and with immediate family members. My sister came by yesterday and all I saw was a crazy golden dog - mind you, my sister is just as bad and gets him going. As bad as he can get he's got nothing on my bridge boy (GSD/Rottie). Max made sure everyone felt the love.


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

@Codys Mom-- thanks for the article will read it later as I myself am overstimulated now! 
WOW!
Just had Holly's 1st obedience class, she did really well, walks without pulling, sits, heels pretty well already. Gotta work on the "down" however. Tried the treadmill and she finally got on it and walked a little but then started to fall off the back. 2 dogs were in the vicinity , the trainer's pitbull, in a crate , and a doberman was outside when we went out to get in the car ,no barking and I don't know if she really knew they were there even, and she didn't react at all. So I am hoping that is a good sign. I want this to work so much and am so worried that I am having anxiety attacks myself! She is so sweet and I want her to beable to get along with other dogs--otherwise what will we do for boarding and outside activities where other dogs are??


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for this thread!!!!! WE ARE NOT ALONE!!!!!!!! Our training instructor said that she has NEVER seen a dog as excited about people as our Joy is. Sheesh. Joy WILL eventually settle down, especially at home when visitors have been here for 10 minutes or so, but prior to that, she is a NUTJOB! She is ALWAYS gated in the kitchen when guests arrive. We tried for MONTHS to practice polite greetings at our door, but the trainer said that she got so much reward out of even pressing up against people, not to mention jumping and mouthing, that we had to just separate her from the situation and work more slowly. You know, she is the BEST for children who enter our home - because the children OBEY us!!!!! It is almost impossible to get guests to totally ignore her until she is calm. Kids listen to us. All my sons' friends know that they don't even look her way for 15 minutes or so when they come over. And guess what? She settles fastest for them!!!!!! So we're in the land of balancing management and training, and we're VERY grateful for baby gates!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

ummm, never. But I loved it !:


----------

